
Security Robot Pwns Toddler at Stanford Mall - zbjornson
http://gizmodo.com/security-robot-pwns-toddler-at-stanford-mall-report-1783519433
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I've been to that mall many times and it's an extremely safe place already, I
guess they're starting the robot out in a tutorial level or something.

